# opening a rep shop



## barbara herald (Jun 19, 2011)

i would just like abit of advice in opening a rep shop maybe abit much to ask but help sorting supliers and such like thank in advance for any info


----------



## barbara herald (Jun 19, 2011)

also im trying to source some 1 who builds viv racks 

the nearest rep shop from us is 45 miles away so i think this would be a good venture there is two of us involved in this was just looking for abit of advice


----------



## barbara herald (Jun 19, 2011)

also wondering what would be the best sellers i.e in snakes
i have a pair of rainbow boas coming 
looking at a pair of royals
im not a keen corn fan but will stock them any ideas would be appriciated


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

If you keep an eye on classifieds you'll get an idea of whats selling (nothing at the moment).

In a shop you'll need to stock the basics: Corns, Leos, Beardies Etc. but the bulk of your income will be from Live food and equipment.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you need to be able to buy wholesale... i don't know how it works there in the uk but here you need a tax I.D. number to buy wholesale...


----------



## barbara herald (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks for the replys guys i will not be starting the shop for a while yet we are currently trying to get hold of breeding stock and getting intouch wth people about the wholesale of items looking forward to the new venture


----------



## barbara herald (Jun 19, 2011)

just like to say big thanks to the pms i have recived thankyou 

barbara


----------



## :)(: (Apr 11, 2008)

*where??*

so here r u looking at opening the shop??


----------



## barbara herald (Jun 19, 2011)

in the future yes as the nearest on to us is over an hour away


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

barbara herald said:


> in the future yes as the nearest on to us is over an hour away


Where abouts in the uk are you looking to open? are there other shops near by that dabble in reptile food and equipment or any shops that have come and gone?

Also what is your own experience like, you really need a very broad knoledge to get it right..

Wholesalers are not that hard to find, getting there lists on the other hand is not always easy with out already being up and running..


----------



## barbara herald (Jun 19, 2011)

in maryport cumbria my knowalge i think is ok im reading more and more all the time trying to build a big picture of things as i hope to run a sucsessful shop


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Im not from that area so cant comment on what shops have come and gone sadly. Have you already got a location in mind and whats the rent and rates like in the area? have you got much money to invest, these are areas that can make of brake a new shop. Poor knowledge is a killer that breeds bad publicity in the hobby and rent is one of the main reasons for a lot of business failing at present, quaterly rents and not setting aside the money.

Then of course theres much more to take into account from the pet shop lisence, insurance, tax, alarms, fire cover, feeding costs, electric, advertising, investing and upgrading, wages and the list goes on!

Good luck with it all..


----------



## barbara herald (Jun 19, 2011)

the rent on the place is £90 a week we are thinking around £15.000 startup so we just need to convince the bank atm im going threw care sheet after care sheet and asking questions learning as i say it will not be for a while yet i just wanted to get the ball roling there have never been a rep shop or any decent pet shops in this area as long as i can remember and i have been here all my life the closets 1 to us is exotic pets cumbria and she does not keep a wide rage mainly corns royals beardies a few spiders


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

If you want a buisness loan you better have a very good 12 month buisness plan with all costs and profit projections. Even if the small buisness manager likes it. Then the bank will expect you to put up about 50% of your prospective buisness loan, to asure them of your commitment to the venture.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

barbara herald said:


> the rent on the place is £90 a week we are thinking around £15.000 startup so we just need to convince the bank atm im going threw care sheet after care sheet and asking questions learning as i say it will not be for a while yet i just wanted to get the ball roling there have never been a rep shop or any decent pet shops in this area as long as i can remember and i have been here all my life the closets 1 to us is exotic pets cumbria and *she does not keep a wide rage mainly corns royals beardies a few spiders*


Theres a reason many shops these as the bulk of there livestock, thats what sells the most! 
Also loans are not easy these days for start ups and as said above they will expect a large amount of investment on your part to, personaly from reading your posts id be inclined to not be willing to loan any funds at this time due to limited experience. 
Its not easy and many shops go bust in the first few years, and you may find 15k is fare from enough to really set up well. Sadly another area some fail is not putting enough in from day one.
Have you had any luck getting price info from wholesalers?


----------



## barbara herald (Jun 19, 2011)

they will not give me prices until setup its going to be a slow process but i dont want to rus going to asses all pros and cons before jumping in


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you may want to wait and see if the world economy collapses in a week or so...

: victory:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

We contemplated opening a rep shop a few years ago, gladly we decided against it as 3 have gone bust within a 30-40 mile radius of us in the last 2 years.

The shops round here survive by selling live food and very rarely sell livestock, mainly cos its overpriced as they try to cover overheads.

You may find there is a reason there is no shop in your immediate area and thats the fact that there is simple no or very little interest in reps.
I visit Cumbria alot as have family in Carlisle and Keswick and there are very few rep shops up there .... However there are very few "decent" rep shops in the country.

As said before, experience is the key, you can read and read but it doesn't come close to experience.


----------



## heroes_46 (May 7, 2011)

*re:*

I hope it goes well  good luck!!!!


----------



## ozzy1983 (Jan 3, 2010)

*a more local shop*

did you not know about 'pets paradise' in workington (finkle street)
i get everything i ever need from them and never had any problems
i admit there are not a lot of reps in stock but i am sure they will order in anything you need (i hope so cause i want a boa before long once i get my new viv built).
(also have a look for "cumbria reptile keepers" on facebook)
or add 'ozzy horsfall' and ask to join


----------



## barbara herald (Jun 19, 2011)

well were still thinking about this going to look at premises tomorow at £55 a week then gnna take i from there


----------

